# Open Launch



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello all

I live in the Akron - Canton area and need to test run my Ranger. Does anyone know the closest open ramp on the Ohio River


Vic’s found water in the fuel and need determine if the water was the cause of my motor issues. 

Thank you


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Your around an hour and a half from Steubenville. We have a boat ramp on the Ohio River. You might need to remove some debris.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

There is a ramp in East Liverpool just off of Rt 30 at the Broadway wharf.


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

Jarnos123 said:


> There is a ramp in East Liverpool just off of Rt 30 at the Broadway wharf.


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

mkalink said:


> Your around an hour and a half from Steubenville. We have a boat ramp on the Ohio River. You might need to remove some debris.


----------



## Thomas m. (Mar 10, 2017)

Saltfork


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Thomas m. said:


> Saltfork


Salt fork is covered in ice.


----------



## Thomas m. (Mar 10, 2017)

mkalink said:


> Salt fork is covered in ice.


Never thought about that, DUH


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

Guys, I want to thank everybody for the input on an open ramp. I was able to go down to East Liverpool today and I was able to launch and take care of what I needed. Once again thank you.


----------

